

Offer HN: Reply to Will Work For Karma - noahc

I saw the will work for Karma post yesterday and thought it would be fun to offer some additional insight. I've posted my reviews of all the websites listed publicly: http://mrnoahc.com/2010/10/27/website-reviews-will-work-for-karma/
======
nfriedly
Clickable: [http://mrnoahc.com/2010/10/27/website-reviews-will-work-
for-...](http://mrnoahc.com/2010/10/27/website-reviews-will-work-for-karma/)

------
grease
Thanks for the feedback on <http://recruiterbox.com> ! Will take your comments
in to consideration in our next update

~~~
noahc
Awesome. I hope they were helpful in some small way.

------
nfriedly
If you didn't already, you might want to contact the people who posted the
requests.

~~~
noahc
Thanks. I already did for all the ones I could find contact info for.

------
dawie
Thanks for the TabTrick review.

